# Commander or Maverick?



## Team13chad (Feb 2, 2015)

I ride in south Louisiana and obviously we have a lot of mud. I tend to go around a lot of the deep stuff and just enjoy riding around with a few smaller mud holes here and there. If I want to get deep I'd rather do it on an atv anyways.

My question is would I be happy with a commander with say a 2" lift and some 30" tires or should I get a maverick?

Seems I can get a nicer commander for less than a maverick too.

Opinions ?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

doesn't the Maverick come with more horsepower.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> doesn't the Maverick come with more horsepower.


:rockn: well there's the answer to that delema. Lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Maverick any day.. More power and just an all around better machine. Only draw back I see in the Maverick is the tiny bed in it, but "I" have to have a cooler everywhwere I go. LOL


----------

